# Bester Herr



## lady jekyll

Buenas tardes:

¿Podríais decirme cómo traducir _bester Herr _al español?

¿Sería lo mismo que decir 'estimado caballero/señor - querido caballero/señor'? (personalmente no me cuadra)

La frase es la siguiente:

"Bester Herr, ich weiss es nicht". (la persona que la dice está completamente desconcertada)

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

¿Podrías explicar un poco más la situación y/o la trama en que se da esta escena?

Y creo que lo más interesante/importante sería en qué época/año y qué país/región/ciudad se sitúa.

Es que "_Bester Herr_" no es precisamente una expresión muy moderna/muy usada hoy en día, y dependiendo de los aspectos mencionados habría que interpretarlo de maneras bastante diferentes; usado hoy en día, tendría unas connotaciones muy distintas de las de antaño.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Podrías explicar un poco más la situación y/o la trama en que se da esta escena?
> 
> Y creo que lo más interesante/importante sería en qué época/año y qué país/región/ciudad se sitúa.
> 
> Es que "_Bester Herr_" no es precisamente una expresión muy moderna/muy usada hoy en día, y dependiendo de los aspectos mencionados habría que interpretarlo de maneras bastante diferentes; usado hoy en día, tendría unas connotaciones muy distintas de las de antaño.



Buenos días, Sigianga:
La escena tiene lugar en la antigua Checoslovaquia, a finales de los 1930, durante la invasión alemana: Un ciudadano checo es presionado ligeramente (esto es, sólo verbalmente) por un oficial nazi para que le dé cierta información. El checo, que no le teme, le responde esa frase. Creo que aquí el _Bester Herr_ lleva implícito un tono un pelín burlón o irónico.  ¿Podría ser?

Gracias otra vez.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





lady jekyll said:


> La escena tiene lugar en la antigua Checoslovaquia, a finales de los 1930, durante la invasión alemana: Un ciudadano checo es presionado ligeramente (esto es, sólo verbalmente) por un oficial nazi para que le dé cierta información. El checo, que no le teme, le responde esa frase. Creo que aquí el _Bester Herr_ lleva implícito un tono un pelín burlón o irónico.  ¿Podría ser?


La verdad que no lo creo. Acabo de hablar con mi madre (cuyos padres eran de Bohemia), y ella coincide conmigo en que, en aquellos tiempos, ésta era muy probablemente la manera normal y corriente de dirigirse a alguien desconocido y que quizá tenía cierta autoridad.

Suena simplemente a *cortés*, *correcto*, *mesurado*, y -quizá- *distanciado *(en el sentido de distanciarse de alguien desconocido -y no deseado- por tratarlo de forma correcta, y punto).

Usado hoy en día, claro que tendría algo como un tono burlón (simplemente porque, en principio, normalmente no se usa más esta forma de trato), pero me parece extremadamente improbable que fuera así en los años treinta en Bohemia.
Por lo menos esta escena de por sí -en forma escrita, sin que se oiga la entonación- no proporciona indicio alguno para interpretarla en esa dirección.

Me parece que vas bien con "*estimado *(o quizá *distinguido*) *señor*".


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Hola:La verdad que no lo creo. Acabo de hablar con mi madre (cuyos padres eran de Bohemia), y ella coincide conmigo en que, en aquellos tiempos, ésta era muy probablemente la manera normal y corriente de dirigirse a alguien desconocido y que quizá tenía cierta autoridad.
> 
> Suena simplemente a *cortés*, *correcto*, *mesurado*, y -quizá- *distanciado *(en el sentido de distanciarse de alguien desconocido -y no deseado- por tratarlo de forma correcta, y punto).
> 
> Usado hoy en día, claro que tendría algo como un tono burlón (simplemente porque, en principio, normalmente no se usa más esta forma de trato), pero me parece extremadamente improbable que fuera así en los años treinta en Bohemia.
> Por lo menos esta escena de por sí -en forma escrita, sin que se oiga la entonación- no proporciona indicio alguno para interpretarla en esa dirección.
> 
> Me parece que vas bien con "*estimado *(o quizá *distinguido*) *señor*".



Muchísimas gracias, Sigianga. Te estoy enormemente agradecida.


----------



## analisabeth

Y que os parece "muy señor mío"?


----------



## lady jekyll

analisabeth said:


> Y que os parece "muy señor mío"?



Me gusta mucho. Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





> "muy señor mío"


¿Qué connotaciones tendría esta expresión - quizá en comparación con _estimado señor_?


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Hola:¿Qué connotaciones tendría esta expresión - quizá en comparación con _estimado señor_?



"Muy señor mío" se utilizaba no hace mucho para encabezar las cartas, o cuando te dirigías a alguien para darle una explicación de algo.

Aunque me gusta, en este caso en concreto, no valdría.


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí. Gracias.


----------

